
Original Command and Conquer devs will remaster series’ first games - onewhonknocks
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/11/original-command-conquer-devs-will-remaster-series-first-games-in-one-package/
======
pssflops
This is fantastic news and I'm very excited for Frank Klepacki to return.
Those original themes and tunes were stellar.

------
Terr_
In a way I hope they update the control schemes more than the graphics --
they're kludgy by modern standards, and I think it would be hard to enjoy the
nicer-looking game if it controls the same as before.

~~~
craftyguy
I think the developers who 'remastered' AOE2 struck a very nice balance
between improving usability (high resolution displays, etc), minor graphics
changes that still keep the nostalgia alive, and adding new content (new civs,
units).

